# e-Bike Trail Riding Plea



## bob knox (Sep 7, 2017)

Seriously, not trying to start a flame throwing session. If you are on an e-bike and gaining fast on someone who is not, please give a little extra "heads up", ride with reindeer bells, or pause a minute to let the trail clear. I have no problems with e-bikes on our NH trails especially if it gives someone who could not otherwise enjoy them a chance to get out there. I would hate to see them banned because of just a few lapses of courtesy.

Situation: I was coming up to one of my favorite technical climbs. I slowed down a bit to get perfectly lined up when I heard a strange buzz behind me getting louder. I glanced over my shoulder to see a biker coming fast so I hopped off my bike and pulled it off the trail. Before I even got all the way off line, a fellow on an e-bike went sailing past and just blurted out "sorry, e-bike". That's not cool. I have no problem yielding to stronger/faster riders at an appropriate spot. Otherwise I see this like downhill skiing, the person downhill (further down the trail) always has the right of way to the uphill (closing) skier.

Thank you in advance,
Bob K.


----------



## Zeroselect (Aug 12, 2021)

Hikers should also then have the same complaints for mtbers or even people who are slower on a bike. It has nothing to do with being a ebike, Its just basic trail courtesy. The guy you spoke of is just a douche.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

I’ll also attest that this is really an asshole problem with a correlation to the Strava-KOM-problem, not a particular e-bike problem… although this one thought that somehow he could use the e-bike as a rationalization for his shitty behavior, whereas he’s actually intensifying whatever harm he’s inflicting.

As an e-bike user, this boils my blood.

But no, this is not a particular problem inherent to e-bikes. If anything, e-bikes are less dependent on the momentum nonelectric bike users need to carry to attack steep and/or technical climbs.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Like any other bike, an ebike may be a tool used by a tool.
=sParty


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Post like this always go south. Just gonna close this now.


----------

